# satoris



## jungle (Nov 7, 2009)

I have 4 satoris growing almost 4 weeks old. They are short. The leavs look almost like leaves from a tree such as acorn or maple. Wide and fat not narrow like sativas. They're beautifull lol


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd like to see pictures. I'm not familiar with Satoris.

AG


----------



## jungle (Nov 8, 2009)

ok Ill charge up some batteries and put them here.


----------



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 8, 2009)

Satori is a great smoke. I had expected a sativa, but it grows fat leaves and doesn't get real tall, a very complex smoke, hard to compare to others. She's a heavy hitter and great flavor. Unique. Enjoy! Some of the biggest widest leaves I've ever seen when I grew some. Probably a strain I should have kept, it yeilds good and finishes in 8-9 weeks.


----------



## umbra (Nov 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess did a grow journal on satori. You might want to check it out. I think it was mostly indica, not sativa.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2009)

Not really a grow journal...I am terrible about updating pics on a regular basis  .  But here is link to some pics:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37459

This scrog was a Satori grow:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30420

This has some Satori pics:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25704

I think that you will be very happy with this strain.  I am also quite partial to the other Mandala strains that I have tried--Speed Queen and Safari Mix.


----------



## jungle (Nov 8, 2009)

These are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## jungle (Nov 8, 2009)

Three weeks old.

The one on the left has some tiny yellow spots. Probly not good if it gets worse. This is what they look like at about 3 weeks.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2009)

They are nice and dense.  What kind of light are you using?


----------



## jungle (Nov 8, 2009)

im using a 600 watt Metal Halide conversion lamp...grow bright high performance grow lamp. Some of my White Widow and mangos are stretching some so I have super croped them some. I have had these satoris directly under my light, that may be the reason. When I switch to flowering I have a new sunmaster super HPS 600 watt. My grow rooms going to be 4'w x 8'L. I'm watting on a ufo light I picked up cheap for 129.00 free shipping and I'm going to add that to the grow room for extra light. So maybe it's the strain and that they are directly under the light that helps them not stretch. Maybe they don't stretch alot no matter what?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2009)

MJ loves to veg under MH.   Satori's do stay dense under the right conditions.  Nice grow.  Hope to see more of them in the future as they mature.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 8, 2009)

Those big fat satori leaves are pretty distinctive :hubba:.  We love our satori and it's improving with age


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2009)

Was sitting beside the grow room admiring the satori thats growing. At first the plant seemed to have to many leaves, and I thought maybe this is the reason it hasn't won a canibus cup award. But as its aged the buds are developed more and the leaves stand upward and the buds show themselves very easily. The bud area looks like someone dusted it with a brown powder same texture as maybe baby powder. It truly is the most beautifull plant that I have growing. I'll take a final pic before it's harvested. I'm going to have to get some more of these someday. Maybe I can get the plant and take some pics. . brb. Ok I have a few that I can post here.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

looking tasty!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful!  Great job.  I just love Satori.


----------



## jungle (Dec 19, 2009)

I know when you and some others were talking about satori thats what made me want to get it. I'll find out what real power smoke will be like . see waht happens.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

benny also thinks Satori was the prettiest plant I grew this year. I am blazing on a J of her right now. She got 7 feet tall with one topping outdoors and she had over 2 dozen colas. Check my gj for many satori pics. Big buds near the end of the gj. I plan on growing her again. The flavor stays in your mouth for minutes after taking a hit. Niiiice.


----------



## jungle (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering if Hemp Goddess or some one could sujest when to harvest satori. The trics are milky and theres a few brown trichs...probly not even 5% brown yet. Thank you. It's getting close. The leaves are fading to yellow quite a bit. I think its going to get flushed  tommorrow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

I let my Satori go 9-10 weeks.


----------



## jungle (Dec 28, 2009)

ok thanks. I'm right in that area, and i'll  let them get a few more brown trichs. So probly with in a week they will be ok to harvest.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey jungle, everything looks great. I have grown Satori as well and am waiting for some more seeds to arrive. Expect to get blown away after that bud cures properly. You are going to love it.


----------

